

Ask HN: Do you like your CRM? I'm reviewing CRMs and would love responses - cjbarber

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1b-YTJUkLW6ZXtQwt43V6w8eHxgu7Na2YHC4lCev6lTg&#x2F;viewform?usp=send_form
======
cjbarber
Clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1b-YTJUkLW6ZXtQwt43V6w8eHxgu...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1b-YTJUkLW6ZXtQwt43V6w8eHxgu7Na2YHC4lCev6lTg/viewform?usp=send_form)

------
dougcorrea
Can you share the results with us?

~~~
cjbarber
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnfzjyWu4aYwdDd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnfzjyWu4aYwdDdUNFZNVzQ4M00yZzVsT1JWdzFuM1E&usp=sharing)

